

Ex-Nokia exec: Nokia-Microsoft "a certain road to death" - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/260644/nokia-microsoft-certain-road-death

======
calbear81
At least the author makes it clear that that Nokia was a turkey before and
adding two turkeys doesn't make an eagle. What I think he misses though is the
long game and how I think Elop is thinking about this business:

\- Windows 8 is adopting elements of Metro, the UI interface in Windows Phone.
People will start being exposed to it and reports from Windows phone users
suggest if people give it a try, they tend to rate it well so maybe people
will be more open to Windows Phone in their consideration set.

\- Imagine Windows Phone integrations with the PC or laptop in a much more
seamless fashion, maybe there's some synergies there.

\- How about the easiest way that MS knows to gain immediate market share in
new territory: bundling. Package every Windows 8 upgrade with a certificate
redeemable for a free Windows Phone. This market share boost will charge their
app marketplace and they should further juice this with higher margins and
lower commissions than Apple because right now, profitability can take a
backseat to market share and growth.

------
nvrmor
To this day n9 > lumia. Nokia really had something and the sales are there to
prove it. The lack of apps is disappointing, but the solid basics make it a
great phone to this day. It's too bad they couldn't get an android virtual
machine working with the n9 to bring some of android's app collection over.

